# Sleeping Bag Recommendations



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm planning my first overnight bikepacking trip for late April. I'm in Western Massachusetts. I'm going cheap and DIY for most of the gear to try out bikepacking this summer. But, I don't have a suitable sleeping bag. I'd appreciate recommendations for a spring to fall bag that's basic and affordable. Thanks everyone!


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

I have found some great deals on ebay, hell all my bags are from ebay.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

pulsepro said:


> I'm planning my first overnight bikepacking trip for late April. I'm in Western Massachusetts. I'm going cheap and DIY for most of the gear to try out bikepacking this summer. But, I don't have a suitable sleeping bag. I'd appreciate recommendations for a spring to fall bag that's basic and affordable. Thanks everyone!


I think a sleeping bag is an important piece of gear. I don't know if I would buy one without slipping into it. I have one bag that is just too tight in the shoulders. 
I don't mind used. 
I don't know what range of temps you see in Western Mass in April but I would get one rated at that temp. 
After that I would contemplate down vs fill to see if I anticipate a dry bag all the time, or any chance of sleeping in a wet bag. Weight and cost are important at this level. 
Have fun!


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

Enlightened Equipment! Fully custom, super light, comfortable...etc... not a bad word to say. Might seem expensive at first glance but compared to other similar quality bags they are very reasonable.


----------



## Carve It Up (Jun 24, 2014)

I used this bag all last spring/winter/fall and really liked it, mostly in the 30 to 70 degree range. Packs small and under 2 pounds. Warm, but not too warm when sleeping in a bivy. It looks like it is cheaper than when I bought it for $300, but I used my dividend.

https://www.rei.com/product/862532/rei-igneo-sleeping-bag


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't have a link as my bag is ~12 yrs old, but REI should have similar options. My bag is rated to 40F, is synthetic, around 2lbs and packs down to to around 8" ball in a stuff sack. It cost around $100. I also have a sea to summit sleeping bag liner I use when it is colder. Together they make for a versatile setup. Wearing extra clothing I've used them comfortably down to 15F, and on its own alone it is cool enough to use even on warmer nights unzipped. It gets strapped to my handlebars when bikepacking, and I can fit my bivy and sleeping pad in the stuff sack with it. Personally I would go synthetic because it is cheaper and it stays warmer if it gets wet.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

evdog said:


> I don't have a link as my bag is ~12 yrs old, but REI should have similar options. My bag is rated to 40F, is synthetic, around 2lbs and packs down to to around 8" ball in a stuff sack. It cost around $100. I also have a sea to summit sleeping bag liner I use when it is colder. Together they make for a versatile setup. Wearing extra clothing I've used them comfortably down to 15F, and on its own alone it is cool enough to use even on warmer nights unzipped. It gets strapped to my handlebars when bikepacking, and I can fit my bivy and sleeping pad in the stuff sack with it. Personally I would go synthetic because it is cheaper and it stays warmer if it gets wet.
> [/IMG]


Looks like the Gila, no?

I will have to disagree to agree with the recommendation for synthetic bags. I've used down bags/jackets for 10 years without ever getting one wet. Not a big accomplishment in the southwest but I've ventured to rainier places, including western Mass. Still without much effort a person should be able to keep their bag dry at all times. 
A wet synthetic may keep you warm in theory but would still suck pretty hard...in the bad way... to sleep in one all night or carry it during the day. 
Aside from evdogs, which appears to be awesome value, most synthetic bags eventually lose their ability to insulate after a lot of use. Synthetic Fibers just wear out with extended compression. 
So a bit of money up front gets a lighter, warmer bag that may in the end provide better value. Gotta say it again, Enlightened Equipment makes top notch stuff that is custom and works. Think I paid 225 for my 900 fill down quilt which weighs 14 oz. They also make synthetic bags which are even cheaper--there are times when synthetic is the right answer despite its drawbacks.


----------



## ToMorrow (Oct 15, 2015)

I went the same route as you. Wasn't sure how much I was going to like bikepacking so made a bag to get started, then another, and another, and refined, etc. Needless to say these trips are the highlights of my riding year. It also allowed me to spend a little extra on things I wasn't willing to make myself (ie sleeping bag). If the quilt works for you I will agree with anything from the EE series. Personally I need a hood and went with the Marmot Atom. Packs down small and it's light which are both big deals on the bike. Do your research and get the best bag you can afford. Once you get over the $200 mark it should last you a very long time with minimal upkeep. I have found both of these links helpful. 
Enlightened Equipment Convert & Enigma Review - BIKEPACKING.com
Bikepacker's Guide to Mountain Preparation - BIKEPACKING.com


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

Valandre is the best. Buy a Thermarest also and you will sleep like a baby. You have to be ready for next 100 miles tomorrow, and 80 miles day after ...

Save money and buy good things. You are probably not rich to buy crap.


----------



## evdog (Mar 18, 2007)

Matterhorn said:


> Looks like the Gila, no?
> 
> I will have to disagree to agree with the recommendation for synthetic bags. I've used down bags/jackets for 10 years without ever getting one wet. Not a big accomplishment in the southwest but I've ventured to rainier places, including western Mass. Still without much effort a person should be able to keep their bag dry at all times.


Correct, down near the river!

Ironically one of my worse experiences was nearby there, and not because of rain but rather heavy condensation on the bag overnight where we hadn't expected it (left bivy at home). Have also had a friend whose hydration bladder leaked while he was carrying a sleeping bag in his pack, and have had other random misadventures. I've never really had a problem in wet environments or rain as you plan ahead better. It seems to be the unexpected things that get you. Synthetic may not be quite as light but when looking at lighter bags how much savings is that? Synthetic is faster drying, more likely to keep you warm when wet and cheaper which means better value like OP wants. If I had unlimited money I'd have a down bag, probably several.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi Pulse,

I live over in Eastern MA, but have done a number of rides and bikepacking adventures out in Western MA. We should meet up some time in the real world for riding fun. I have a number of friends out in your area that organize a bunch of bikepacking trips, so get in touch with me if you are looking for more!

I know they may seem expensive, but a 20 degree Enlightened Equipment Revelation is SUCH a good choice. Like others have mentioned, you really can't beat them on value for the price you pay. I'd warn you against a higher temperature bag, since the weather can get mighty frosty in April. Last year my first bikepacking trip of the season had me wiping ice off the inside of my tent.


----------



## Matterhorn (Feb 15, 2015)

evdog said:


> Correct, down near the river!
> 
> Ironically one of my worse experiences was nearby there, and not because of rain but rather heavy condensation on the bag overnight where we hadn't expected it (left bivy at home). Have also had a friend whose hydration bladder leaked while he was carrying a sleeping bag in his pack, and have had other random misadventures. I've never really had a problem in wet environments or rain as you plan ahead better. It seems to be the unexpected things that get you. Synthetic may not be quite as light but when looking at lighter bags how much savings is that? Synthetic is faster drying, more likely to keep you warm when wet and cheaper which means better value like OP wants. If I had unlimited money I'd have a down bag, probably several.


Now that you mention a leaking bladder that reminds me...I did have that happen a few years back. Luckily I noticed and was able to dry my down bag before dark. My solution was to ditch the hydration bladder and keep the down bag.

Can't wait to get back to the Gila, assuming us New Mexicans don't drain it first!


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

Last year I picked up an REI flash.

https://www.rei.com/product/862529/rei-flash-sleeping-bag

Reasonable price, but importantly small and light. I also have a silk liner for colder days. Personally I don't plan to go below freezing for most bike pack trips. If it is that cold I probably won't be going. So my bag is more for warmer temps. I do augment the bag with the liner and extra cloths for really cold nights.

So far it has worked out well. I also us an REI Kindercamp sleeping mattress. It is short yes, but cheaper and lighter than most. Durable enough for the desert and is long enough for what I need.


----------



## pulsepro (Sep 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the great information and advise. I appreciate it! For my first try at bikepacking, I'm really considering either borrowing a bag from someone or buying something used for cheap from ebay or CL. 

lentamentalisk - I've seen the local western Mass bikepacking group (business??). I'm going to try my hand at a local overnighter first; before reaching out to others. If I hate it, I don't wan't to waste anyone else's time!


----------



## Darth Lefty (Sep 29, 2014)

Having learned to hike with a big frame pack in the Scouts, I'm amazed at how lightweight and minimalist things can be now. I have my Dad's down bag from the 70's and though it works ok, it's not super light and it still smells like smoke from the house fire in 1982 when I was 5yo. I'm thinking of replacing it with something lighter and warmer. But I think I'm still not ready for a sleeping quilt instead of a mummy bag!

I'm finding the same parallel-universe thing in backpacking as I do in other hobbies where there's a niche industry and there's a big industry and they don't seem to overlap much.


----------



## seedub (Nov 16, 2005)

*Whatever you can get your hands on*

I did a 500 mile/ 2 week trip around the Oregon Cascades this summer where temps at night ranged from freezing to the 60's. I used an old (15 years?) packed out synthetic Cascade Designs that we had used for the old dog for awhile. My reasoning is that I could do anything to it and not stress about it. I supplemented with a SOL Escape Lite Bivy ($40) for super cold nights, which is a good thing to have in any case. Don't overthink it - I leave that for tire choice. Ha!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Rent one from REI?


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Temperature range is the key. Also a good pad. The pad can make all the difference in the world.
I have an Outdoor Vitals 20 degree down bag. I tested it in mid to low 20's and slept very comfortably. Not too hot and not too cold. It weighs in at around 2lbs 8oz so it is considered heavy by some but I only paid $135.00 for it delivered. For cold weather, it rocks.
I am looking into a 30 degree quilt style bag as it will be a bit lighter and more flexible but the cost to shave weight is at least twice as much.

So, determine temp ranges and select accordingly. I highly recommend down as it compresses very well.


----------



## MrkT (Jan 12, 2016)

+1 for Enlightened Equipment. I used my new 30-degree Enigma a couple weeks ago for a three-day trip with nighttime lows in the low 20s and it performed beautifully. When you add in the one-pound weight and amazing packability, it's a solid choice.


----------



## bhorocks (Feb 8, 2017)

Matterhorn said:


> Enlightened Equipment! Fully custom, super light, comfortable...etc... not a bad word to say. Might seem expensive at first glance but compared to other similar quality bags they are very reasonable.


I have a revelation 20deg quilt that is amazing. I don't find the price to be bad. Heck I can buy a full 650 down marmot sleeping bag for the same price but is half the quality and comfort of the Enlightened equipment quilt.


----------

